# Burger Night



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I grilled some burgers last night and I have a hard time not dressing them up with bacon, egg and cheese anymore. Dang you Paula Deen!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## FrankZ (Oct 27, 2011)

Those look good.. thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

They look wonderful!  Wasn't that on the show she did with Michael Symond?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2011)

oh man, those look good, paymaster.

reminds me of a heart attack burger at big nick's on broadway at 77th street. they do them the same way but add a slice of smoked ham to finish off the arteries.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd like to eat that.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2011)

It looks like the double coronary burger I posted a couple weeks ago, except I used grilled cheese sandwiches for the bun.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

Omg.  If I only didn't have bloodwork coming up next week....


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

that's one fine lookin' boyga!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks y'all. 
I did have a cardiologist appointment Thursday. He said all was great and for me to keep doing whatever I was doing! I said " Yes Sir "!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 29, 2011)

We just love burgers and yours looks so tasty.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 29, 2011)

Mmmm, looks tastey.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 30, 2011)

Another way to eat eggs! Yum...


----------



## kezlehan (Oct 30, 2011)

Those look lovely. I wish the health freak in me would let me eat them though!!!


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 2, 2011)

I love bacon on a cheeseburger, but never could understand putting egg on one.   I like lots of different things on my burgers, but not that.


----------

